# Hive Procesador que se desarrollará bajo DARPA por Intel y Qualcomm



## Hellmut1956 (Jun 12, 2017)

Hola amigos. En estos tiempos donde diversos trends tecnológicos impulsan su implementación de forma explosiva los diversos medios de información que recibo me permiten tener alguna impresión de lo que está ocurriendo y de ponerlo en contexto. eetimes as una fuente de información y de allí proviene este artículo!

El procesador HIVE se resalta que tiene una arquitectura que no es la "von Neumann" de todos los productos actuales y que fue inventada en 1940. Pero como creo que es en muchos casos este nuevo procesador no es reemplazo de los actuales, sino que es especializado en analizar lo que se llama "Big Data", donde se trata de reconocer estructuras dentro de un "mar de datos"! El artículo dice que dentro de esos mares de datos solo un 20% es significativo para el objetivo del proceso de análisis. 

No me meto en ls detalles, el artículo lo presenta con mucho mas nivel y calidad de lo que esto fuera posible para mi!


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jun 13, 2017)

Buen artículo, me recuerda el tema de "procesadores vectoriales" que hace unos ayeres leí. 

La idea es similar: tratar las diversas tareas/procesos como componentes de un vector donde cada una de esas "componentes" tiene acceso a la memoria del sistema de manera independiente a las demás. 
De igual forma la aplicación más inmediata es para el tratamiento gráfico pues, según explicaba también ese artículo, es donde más se aprovecha la característica de procesamiento paralelo al tratar los pixeles como procesos independientes uno de otro en una gran "matríz" de procesos.


----------

